#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سوال: خطای the current bios setting do not fully support در مادربرد asus

## niki172

با سلام به اساتید گرامی
سیستمی را اسمبل و نصب ویندوز کردم و پس از اتمام کار سیستم را ریست کردم تا بوت را روی هارد بگذارم ولی روی بوت گیر کرد پس از چند بار ریست کردن و افاقه نکردن شروع کردم به جداکردن قطعات ، هارد را که برداشتم پیام زیر را داد


Warning
The current BIOS setting do not fully support the boot device. Press [F1] to enter the BIOS Setup.
Go to Advanced > Boot > CSM Parameters, and adjust the CSM (Compability Support Module) setting to enable the boot device.



در قسمت فوق هم که رفتم همه تنظیمات بر روی چیزی که ارور می گوید است 
در ضمن ویندوز سون 32 بیت نصب کرده ام و قبل از این ارور سیستم به خوبی داشت کار می کرد

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fateh.m

با سلام 
دوست عزیز احتمالا هارد شما دچار مشکل شده که وقتی به سیستم وصلش میکنید سیستم نمیتونه دیتکتش کنه 
با ی هارد دیگه تست کنید قلبش هم اگه تنظیمات بایوس رو روی پیشفرض بذارید بهتره یا میتونید با جدا کردن پاور و باطری از مادربرد به حالت پیشفرض برگردونید

----------

*niki172*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
طبق راهنمائی استاد عزیزمون کلیر سیموس کرده و تست کنید .تنظیمات بوت رو در حالت بوت از روی سی دی گذاشته و سیستم رو از طریق ویندوز لایو بالا بیارید و هارد رو از نظر سالم بودن تست کنید .تنظیمات مربوط به فعال بودن SATA رو هم چک کنید .
موفق باشید .

----------

*niki172*

----------


## niki172

با سپاس از دوستان عزیز
هارد مشکل پیدا کرده بود که پس صفر کردن و نصب ویندوز مجدد مشکل بحمدالله حل شد.
دلیل خطای هربارش هم این بودکه هیچ چیزی حتی در حد دی وی دی رایتر هم بهش وصل نبود.
ممنون از گمک همگی عزیزان

----------

